# Creatine and Asthma



## 50lifter (Sep 10, 2010)

I have tried creatine twice and both times it affected my normally controlled asthma
I used GNC creatine monohydrate
My question is, does anyone know if some of the other types of creatine might not cause me breathing issues?

Thanks in advance for any knowledgable answers


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

GNC is the devil.  Lots of great sources for Creatine Mono out there.  I like Optimum Nutrition, mostly because they make a good product, and you can find their stuff very cheap.  Check online, I guarantee they are cheaper than GNC.  To be honest, I've never heard of the asthmatic reaction to creatine.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2010)

think you are out of luck.



> Creatine decreases lung function in people with asthma due to airway  inflammation and short-term physical changes in the airways.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

Interesting-I had no idea.  Learn something new every day around here.


----------



## tballz (Sep 10, 2010)

Very interesting...never knew that about creatine.

I have asthma and I have never noticed.


----------



## TampaSRT (Sep 10, 2010)

I have mild exercise induced asthma and creatine has never had an impact one way or another.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2010)

Just an FYI 

Creatine Supplementation Exacerbates Allergic Lung Inflammation and Airway Remodeling in Mice -- Vieira et al. 37 (6): 660 -- American Journal of Respiratory Cell and Molecular Biology


----------



## 50lifter (Sep 10, 2010)

Appreciate the answers

I kind of thought I was out of luck.
From what I've read I am just one of the unlucky asthmatics in regards to creatine.

Keep working without it, not worth having trouble breathing

Thanks again all


----------



## blergs. (Sep 10, 2010)

never herd of this issue. BUT I WILL SAY THIS GNC SUCKS!!!
ove rhyped and priced.
look at NTBM or TP creatine. i like this one:  Ancient Strength


----------



## DazedConfused (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm getting slight asthma from creatine too, for me its due to the dehydration which is significantly increasing my mucus. I have to clear my throat every 10 minutes and spit out a lugie. Some people have recommended trying another type of creatine, like Kre-Alkalyn, some say to wait it out and see if the dehydration decreases (only been on it for 12 days so far). For me drinking TONS of water helps, but still doesn't cure it completely. It's especially bad in the mornings.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 9, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Just an FYI
> 
> Creatine Supplementation Exacerbates Allergic Lung Inflammation and Airway Remodeling in Mice -- Vieira et al. 37 (6): 660 -- American Journal of Respiratory Cell and Molecular Biology



They were supplementing with 0.5g creatine per kg of bodyweight per day.

I would have to supplement with 9-10 teaspoons a day of creatine to get the same dosage.

I'd like to see a study done which compared a control group to the effects of a lower (closer to what the average athlete ingests) dosage and a higher dosage.


----------



## MDR (Oct 9, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> They were supplementing with 0.5g creatine per kg of bodyweight per day.
> 
> I would have to supplement with 9-10 teaspoons a day of creatine to get the same dosage.
> 
> I'd like to see a study done which compared a control group to the effects of a lower (closer to what the average athlete ingests) dosage and a higher dosage.



Damn-that's a shitload of creatine.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Interesting-I had no idea.  Learn something new every day around here.



Not usually when you are posting, but yeah...




j/k.


----------



## Du (Oct 10, 2010)

I know it's not the best idea, but have you considered a bronchodilator with the creatine?


----------



## deathwishdeluge (Mar 6, 2013)

It is a allergic reaction. You probably have anaphylaxis while the others with asthma do not have in common. Anaphylaxis can develop at any point in life and the second time you are exposed to the same irritant/allergy, it is way worse. Your body basically hurts you trying to help you. Keep benadryll around and Talk to your doctor about getting an Epi Pen just to be safe. If it happens again GO TO THE HOSPITAL.


----------

